# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Dün; Malta Sürgünleri, Bugün; Ergenekon

## bozok

*Dün;*
*Bekirağa Bölüğü, Malta Sürgünleri*
*İngiltere, Vahdettin, Damat Ferit*


*Bugün;*
*Silivri Cezaevi, Ergenekon*
*AB, ABD, Gül, Tayyip*  


*Bu kadar da benzemek olmaz. Tarih geçmişini bilmeyen toplumlar için tekerrür eder.*

*Hasan Tahsin üERVATOğLU*

*İSTANBUL, 08 Ocak 2009 Perşembe*




Bilal şimşir'in 1985'te yapılan *"Malta Sürgünleri"* isimli kitap önsözünden:


*"Malta sürgünleri olayı Kurtuluş Savaşı'yla bütünleşir. Olayın arkasında çetin bir Türk-İngiliz boğuşması yattığı apaçıktır… Türkiye'nin, işbirlikçiler dışındaki tüm yönetici kadrosunun sürülmesi amaçlanmıştır. Koskoca bir ulusun başını gövdesinden ayırmayı amaçlayan böylesine iddialı, böylesine acımasız bir sürgün harekatının eşine Britanya İmparatorluğu tarihinde bile rastlanmaz."* 

Sultan Vahidettin, on gün sonra 21 Ocak 1919 günü eniştesi Damat Ferit Paşa aracılığıyla İngiltere Yüksek Komiserliğine bir mesaj daha iletir. Damat Ferit Paşa henüz sadrazam değildir ama sadrazamlığa hazırlanmaktadır. İngiliz Yüksek Komiserliği Birinci Siyasi Müsteşarı Mr. Hohler ile görüşür, Padişahın mesajını şöyle aktarır:*"Kayınbiraderi(Vahidettin) suçluları cezalandırmak niyetindedir, yeteri kadar enerjik olmayan şimdiki kabine yerine daha güçlü bir kabine atamayı düşünmektedir. Suçlular, memleketteki en güçlü, en yaygın örgütün üyeleridir; kendilerine karşı ciddi eyleme geçildiğini görürlerse umutsuzluğa kapılabilirler. Padişah, bu yüzden, kendi görüşlerini paylaşanlara karşı bir patlamadan korkmaktadır. Böyle bir patlamada İngiltere'nin tutumunun ne olacağını bilmeyi arzu etmektedir."*
* * *

İngiltere Savunma Bakanlığı, 3 Ocak 1919'da İstanbul, Bağdat ve Kahire'deki İngiliz Başkumandanlıklarına uzunca bir şifre tel çeker. Cezalandırılmak üzere ilk ismi verilenler Enver Paşa'nın kardeşi Nuri Paşa ile Yakup şevki Paşa'dır.

15 Ocak 1919'de yine İngiliz Başkumandanlıklarına şifre telgrafla 9 Türk komutanının adları verilir. Bu Türk komutanlarının adları ve sözümona suçları şöyle sıralanmıştır:


*Nuri Paşa:* Kafkasya'da eski İslam Ordusu komutanı; Azerbaycan"a asker sokmak, Ermenilere zorbalık etmekten suçludur.


*Mürsel Paşa (General Mürsel Baku):* Kafkasya'da Azerbaycan Kuvvetleri Komutanı. Nuri Paşa'yı desteklemek, Türk Ordusunun geri çekilmesini geciktirmekle suçlanmaktadır.


*şevki Bey (Yakup şevki Subaşı Paşa):* Kafkasya'da 9. Ordu Komutanı. Ermenilere, Ukraynalılara zorbalık etmek ve geri çekilmeyi geciktirmekle suçlanmaktadır.


*Nihat Paşa (Anılmış):* Pozantı'da 2. Ordu Komutanı. Mülki makamları ayaklanmaya kışkırtmak, Kilikya'yı boşaltmamakla suçludur.


*Ali İhsan Paşa (Sabis):* Mezopotamya'da 6. Ordu Komutanı. Cerablus'ta İngiliz Komutanına hakaret etmekten ve yağmacılıktan suçludur.


*Fahri Paşa (General Fahrettin Türkan):* Hicaz Ordusu Komutanı. Teslim olmamakla suçlanmaktadır.


*Galip Paşa:* Yemen 40. Tümen Komutanı. Teslim olmuyor.


*Tevfik Paşa:* Yemen'de 7. Kolordu Komutanı. Teslim olmuyor. Asir'deki 23. Kolordu Komutanı da teslim olmuyor.
İngilizlerin ilk kara listesi budur.


* * *



Lord Curzon'un Amiral Calthorpe'a gönderdiği 5 şubat 1919 günlü talimat şudur:*"158 ve 170 sayılı telgrafınızdan anladığıma göre, Türk Hükümetini arzuladığımız yönde harekete geçirmek için herhangi bir baskıya gerek yoktur. Sadece kendisine destek vaadinde bulunmamız yetecektir. O halde, aşağıdaki nedenlerden dolayı, sizce ya da ilgili komutanlarca teslim alınmaları gerekli görülecek Türk subayları ile görevlilerinin size ya da en yakın Müttefik komutanına teslim edilmeleri için hemen harekete geçmesi yönünde Türk Hükümetine talimat vermelisiniz….. 158 sayılı telgrafınızın son fıkrasında önerdiğiniz gibi kendisini destekleyeceğimiz konusunda Padişaha güvence veriniz."*İstanbul Hükümetinin *"suçlu"*dan kastı, İttihatçıdır. İngiliz'in gözünde ise suçlu *"Türk"*tür. Reşit Paşa, İngilizlere dayanarak, İttihatçılara karşı eyleme geçmeyi düşünmektedir. İttihatçı düşmanlığı Osmanlı Dışişleri Bakanını, düşmanla işbirliğine gidecek kadar körleştirmiştir.

* * *



Padişah Vahidettin, bu alanda daha da ileri gider. 10 Ocak 1919 günü, güvenilir bir adamı aracılığıyla İngiliz Yüksek Komiserine bir mesaj iletir. Yüksek Komiser bu mesajı Londra'ya şöyle bildirir:*"(Padişah)….uzun zamandan beri, aslında 1908'den beri, İttihat ve Terakki Komitesi'nin hafiyeleriyle sarılmış olduğunu, onlardan çok çektiğini söyledi. Kendisi, her zaman İngiliz taraftarı olmuştur…şimdi de bütün umudunu İngiltere"ye bağlamaktadır…Komiteye karşı en sert biçimde eyleme geçmek arzusundadır…İngiltere Hükümetinin İngiliz savaş tutsaklarına karşı barbarca davrananlar ile kırımdan sorumlu olanların cezalandırılmasını istediğini bilmektedir ve İngiltere'nin arzulayacağı her kişiyi, yine İngiltere'nin arzusuna göre, yakalatıp, cezalandırmaya hazırdır. Ancak, geniş ölçüde bir eyleme geçince ihtilal olacağından, kendisinin belki de devrilip, öldürülebileceğinden korkmaktadır. Sert biçimde eyleme geçince, Müttefiklerin desteğine güvenip, güvenemeyeceğini, Müttefiklerin bunu Türkiye'nin bir iç işi olduğunu, söyleyip, kenarda durup durmayacaklarını öğrenmek istemektedir. Asıl İngiltere'den gerçek destek, ilerde de dostluk beklemektedir…."*Amiral Calthorpe, Padişahın bu sözlerinin, Sadrazam Tevfik Paşa'nın söyledikleriyle aynı olduğunu bildirir.


* * *



Vahidettin'in İttihatçı düşmanlığının içten olduğunu, bundan yararlanmak ve suçluları yakalatmak için Türk makamları aracılığıyla eyleme geçmek gerektiğini söyler, şöyle der:*"Bu bakımdan, suçluların yakalanmaları isteğinde bulunmadan önce, isteklerimizi yürütme çabası güçlükler yaratırsa, kendisini destekleyeceğimiz yolunda Padişaha özel olarak vaatte bulunma yetkisinin bana verilmesi gerekir diye düşünüyorum"*.
* * *

İstanbul'da insan avı başlamıştır. Zemberek boşanmıştır….Osmanlı İçişleri Bakanı kara listeler hazırlar, bunları önceden İngiliz Yüksek Komiserine gösterir. Listedeki kişileri nasıl bir ani baskınla yakalatacağını anlatır, İngiliz ajanları haber toplar. Osmanlı İçişleri Bakanı İngilizlerin topladığı haberlerle, jurnallerle beslenir.

* * *

Lord Curzon'un Amiral Calthorpe'a gönderdiği 5 şubat 1919 günlü talimat şudur:


*"158 ve 170 sayılı telgrafınızdan anladığıma göre, Türk Hükümetini arzuladığımız yönde harekete geçirmek için herhangi bir baskıya gerek yoktur. Sadece kendisine destek vaadinde bulunmamız yetecektir. O halde, aşağıdaki nedenlerden dolayı, sizce ya da ilgili komutanlarca teslim alınmaları gerekli görülecek Türk subayları ile görevlilerinin size ya da en yakın Müttefik komutanına teslim edilmeleri için hemen harekete geçmesi yönünde Türk Hükümetine talimat vermelisiniz…..158 sayılı telgrafınızın son fıkrasında önerdiğiniz gibi kendisini destekleyeceğimiz konusunda Padişaha güvence veriniz."*


BEKİRAğA BüLüğü

1919 yılının ilk günlerinde, Tevfik Paşa hükümeti zamanında İstanbul'da bazı kişilerin tutuklanmasına başlandı…ülkede yaman bir yıldırma başlatılmıştır. İstanbul'da tutuklananlar çoğunlukla Bekirağa Bölüğü adı verilen Harbiye Nezareti Cezaevine tıkılıyorlardı. Ocak ayında başlayan tutuklamalar, şubat, Mart aylarına doğru gittikçe artarak korkunç bir *"insan avı"* biçimine dönüşecek, Bekirağa Bölüğü de günden güne tıklım tıklım dolacaktı. Bu cezaevine tıkılan sözde *"savaş suçluları"* ileride ya Malta'ya sürülecekler ya da düzmece sıkıyönetim mahkemelerinde süründürüleceklerdi. İçlerinden ipe çekilenler bile olacaktı.

5 Ocak 1919'da Kırklareli Mutasarrıfı Hilmi Bey İstanbul'da tutuklanıp, Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. Ertesi gün üorum Jandarma Komutanı Mehmet Tevfik Bey, Trabzon Gümrük Memuru Mehmet Ali Bey ile tüccardan iki kişi daha tutuklanır.

7 Ocak günü İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri, Osmanlı Dışişleri Bakanıyla görüşür, *"Türk savaş suçlularını"*nın cezalandırılmasını ister. *"İyi niyet yetmez, sonuç bekliyoruz"* der.

Aynı gün Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Mehmet Kemal Bey İstanbul'da tutuklanıp, Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. Bu genç Mülkiye amiri birkaç ay sonra, Ermeni yalancı tanıklarının sözlerine dayanan düzmece Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesince idama mahkum edilerek, Bayezit Meydanında asılacaktır.

13 Ocak günü üç sivil memurla bir teğmen Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. Derken tutuklamalar daha yüksek görevlilere sıçrar.

14 Ocak'ta eski Sivas Valisi Sabit Bey, 18 Ocak'ta eski Musul Valisi Mehmet Memduh Bey, 21 Ocak'ta yine eski Sivas valilerinden Ahmet Muammer Bey tutuklanır.

30 Ocak günü eski Bursa valisi Ali Osman Bey Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. Arada 5 kişi daha yakalanıp Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanmıştır.


* * *


İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri, Bekirağa Bölüğünün hemen her gün yeni yeni sanıklarla dolmasını sevinçle karşılar. Padişah hükümetinin tutumunu *"pek memnuniyet verici"* gördüğünü Londra'ya bildirir:



Calthorpe, Londra'ya şunları teller:*"Tutuklamaların etkisi, her bakımdan fevkalade oldu. Hiç değilse İstanbul'da İttihat ve Terakki Komitesi'nin yıldırıldığını sanıyorum. Reşit Bey 6 şubat'ta tekrar yakalandı ve onun üzerine intihar etti"*


KARA LİSTELER

Kara liste deyimi ilk kez 17 Ocak 1919 günü resmen kullanılmaya başlanmıştır. Bundan önce de İngilizlerin *"Suçlu Türkler"* listeleri hazırladıkları görülmüştür ama bunlara resmen kara liste adı verilmemiştir.

İstanbul'daki İngiliz Yüksek Komiserliğinde kara liste hazırlamakla görevli bir şube vardır. Ermeni-Rum şubesi adını taşır. Türkler aleyhinde ihbarlarda bulunmaları için Ermenilere, Rumlara, hatta İngilizci Türklere yeşil ışık yakılmıştır. Azınlık örgütleri, *"Ermeni Patrikhanesi, İngiliz Muhibler Cemiyeti"* kara listeler hazırlanmasında İngilizlere yardımcı olurlar. İngilizlere ihbarlar yağar. Bunların büyük çoğunluğu pek saçma sapan şeylerdir ama İngilizlerce resmi işleme konur.



Amiral Calthorpe, bir raporunda şubenin çalışmaları ile ilgili olarak özetle şu bilgileri verir:*"Ermeni-Rum şubesi iki çeşit fiş tutar; kişi fişleri, olay fişleri. Kişi fişlerinde 600-700 "suçlu" Türk'ün adları bulunmaktadır. Kişilerle ilgili ihbarlar, bilgiler kısaca bu fişlere işlenir. Olay fişlerinde, "suç" olayının yeri, buna karışanların adları bulunur. Bütün bilgiler İstanbul'da "Ermeni Haberleri Bürosu"ndan ya da İstanbul dışındaki Ermenilerden toplanır. şubenin kendisi, ancak pek seyrek durumlarda mahkeme önünde tanıklık edebilir, mahkemelerde ifade verebilir. Ama mahkemelere kimlerin tanıklık edebileceklerini gösterir. şube dışarıyla ilişkisini "Ermeni Haberler Bürosu" aracılığıyla sağlar; öteki haber kaynaklarıyla doğrudan doğruya ilişki kurmaz. şube, "suçlu" kişilerle ilgili fişlerinin sayısını çok artırabilir."*Bu şubeden başka, İngiliz Askeri Haber alma örgütü de kara listeler hazırlar. 1919-1920 yıllarında İngiliz makamlarının, Türk hükümetine verdikleri kara listelerin bir bölümü Yüksek Komiserlikçe, bir bölümü de İngiliz Askeri makamlarınca hazırlanmıştır.



ATATüRK KARA LİSTEDE

İngilizlerin kara liste furyasından Mustafa Kemal Paşa da kurtulamaz. Daha Samsun'a çıkışından 80 gün önce Mustafa Kemal İngilizlerin kara listesine girmiştir. Paşanın adı İstanbul'da bulunan ve *"azledilip sürülecek"* kişilerin başında yer almaktadır. Onun arkasından başka kişilerin adları sıralanmıştır: Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın yaveri Cevat bey(Gürer), Yarbay Kel Ali(üetinkaya), Halil Paşa(Killi), Kazım Karabekir Paşa, İsmet Bey(İnönü) ve daha birçok Türk subayının adları gelir. Bu kara liste İstanbul'daki İngiliz Haberalma Merkezinden, Londra'ya, Askeri Haberalma Başkanlığına yollanmıştır. Oradan 12 Nisan 1919 günlü bir yazıyla İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanlığına iletilmiştir.

ülkemizde neler olup, bitiyor…Anlamak isteyenlerin mutlaka ama mutlaka Malta Sürgünleri"ni okuması, okuyanların bir daha okuması gerekiyor. Bir *"büyük sınav"*da *"zirve ve çukur"*un ibretlik örnekleriyle dolu. *"Kara listelerle"* sürgüne gönderilenler arasında, müttefiki Fransızları bile çileden çıkaran hukuksuzluklara imza atan İngiliz'den himmet dileyen de, İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanı Curzon'a, *"Kanımca yanlış bir yoldasınız ekselans… Kuşkusuz yüzeyde bazı başarılar kazanırsınız, ama dipteki taban, canlı ve kinci kalacaktır. üünkü, Türk ulusunun milliyetçilik ateşini ve yüce onurunu söndürebilecek hiçbir kuvvet yoktur"* diye haykıran da var.

Malta'da çile doldurmuş, görmüş, geçirmiş ve kıssadan hisse çıkarmış olan ünlü Göz Doktoru *Esat Paşa*, tarihin sayfaları arasından bize şöyle sesleniyor.



Reçete gibi;*YENİLMEYECEKSİN!…*

----------


## bozok

*Malta Sürgünleri ve Ergenekon* 


*10.03.2009* 
*LALE şIVGIN*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERGENEKON Soruşturması’nın bugünlerde Malta Sürgünleri ile kıyaslanması boşuna değil. Pek çok Türk aydını 1919’da tutuklanarak Malta’ya sürülenlerle, bugün Ergenekon kapsamında dalga dalga tutuklananlar arasında bir benzerlik kuruyor. Tespit şu: *“Her iki soruşturma da vatanseverleri susturuyor.”*

İstanbul’un işgali sonrasında, 1919-1920 yıllarında işgal kuvvetlerince tutuklanarak bir İngiliz sömürgesi olan Malta’ya sürülen (veya gıyabında tutuklama kararı çıkarılarak sürgüne gönderilecekleri bildirilen) 145 Türk devlet adamı, asker, idareci ve aydının ortak özelliği işgale karşı direniş gösteriyor olmalarıydı. üstelik bu isimler işgale karşı direnişi organize edilebilecek liderlik potansiyeline sahip kişilerdi. Valiler, gazeteciler, emekli generaller, profesörler, mebuslar ve ordu komutanlarının yer aldığı listede; Ali İhsan Paşa (Sabis), Ali Fethi Bey (Okyar), Hüseyin Rauf Bey (Orbay), Hüseyin Cahit Bey (Yalçın), Cemal Paşa (Mersinli), şükrü Kaya Bey, Abdülhalik Bey (Renda), Cevdet Paşa (üobanlı), Celal Nuri Bey (İleri), Ahmet Emin Bey(Yalman), Süleyman Nazif Bey, Ziya Gökalp gibi isimler göze çarpıyordu. 

Malta Sürgünleri suçlarını bilmeden beklediler. Yargılama olmadan uzun süre tutsak edildiler. Bir iki yıl yargılanmaksızın cezaevinde tutuldular. Böylece Kurtuluş Savaşı’nın sekteye uğraması hedefleniyordu. Ama bu mümkün olamadı. Sebebini *Bilal şimşir*’in kaleminden aktaralım:

*“Bu darbe Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı’nı çökertememiştir. Bu noktada İngilizler tarihsel yanılgıya düşmüşlerdir. Geri kalmış sömürgelerde toplumun önderlerini safdışı etmekle sömürgeciler emellerine ulaşabiliyorlardı. Halkları boyunduruk altına alabiliyorlardı. Bu yöntem sömürgeci imparatorluklarda sık sık başarıyla kullanılmıştı. Ne var ki Türk ulusu İngilizlerin Asya ve Afrika’da tanıdıkları sömürge halklarından çok değişikti. Türkler yüzyıllarca bağımsız yaşamışlardı, imparatorluk yönetmişlerdi, üstelik oldukça ileri düzeyde ulus bilincine erişmişlerdi. Bilinçlenmiş bir ulusun içinden 100-150 kişinin yakalanıp sürülmesi, o ulusu boyunduruk altına almaya yetemezdi ve yetmemiştir.”*

Malta Sürgünleri’nin Kurtuluş Savaşı’nı sekteye uğratamamış olmasının bir başka sebebi de kuşkusuz Mustafa Kemal faktörüydü. Hedefteki isimlerin başında olan Mustafa Kemal, o sırada Anadolu’ya geçtiği için tutuklanmaktan kıl payı kurtulmuştu. O yakalanmadı ama Bilal şimşir’e göre Malta’ya sürülenler öncelikle Kemalistlerdi. 

*Mustafa Kemal’i 1919’da yakalayamamış olmaları bugün onun peşini bıraktıkları anlamına gelmiyor.* Ne de olsa* “Tarih tekerrürden ibarettir”* sözü boşuna söylenmemiş. Malta Sürgünleri’ni okudukça bugünleri anlamak da, bizi bekleyen karanlık günleri tahmin etmek de kolaylaşıyor. Emekli Büyükelçi Bilal şimşir’in kaleminden çıkan Malta Sürgünleri kitabı 1919 şartlarıyla bugünün şartları arasındaki pek çok benzerliği açıkça ortaya koyuyor. Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Vural Savaş da Ergenekon sanıklarını Malta Sürgünleri’ne benzetiyor. Savaş yeni çıkan kitabı *“Yüce Divan Dosyası”*nda yer alan bir makaleye; Ergenekon Sanıkları Yeni Malta Sürgünleri mi? sorusuyla başlamış. Savaş, makalesini Bilal şimşir’in çok önemli bulduğum sorusuyla bitirmiş:

*“Malta Sürgünleri’nin ardından Sevr geldi. Bakalım Ergenekon tutuklamalarından sonra ne gelecek?”* 


...

----------

